# How to trace a stolen ring...



## stayathome (8 Oct 2013)

An heirloom ring has recently been taken from a home.

We have identified who is responsible for the theft (definite theft, not misplaced), but do not want to accuse without proof. The ring is very valuable. It has not been mentioned to the suspect that we know the ring is missing.

It is our belief that the ring would be pawned, or taken to a cash for gold location. The person who we believe took the ring has done this with their own jewelry before.

Is there a way to contact all locations like this for records of what may have been pawned/sold? Do they have to keep documentation or ID of the person who pawned the item or sold it? We have searched online consistently in case its listed for sale but no sign.


----------



## Guns N Roses (8 Oct 2013)

Report the theft to the Gardai.


----------



## dmos87 (8 Oct 2013)

Guns N Roses said:


> Report the theft to the Gardai.


 
If only things were that simple for the OP.


----------



## Guns N Roses (8 Oct 2013)

dmos87 said:


> If only things were that simple for the OP.


 
It is that simple. I'd be willing to bet the ring will "reappear" as soon as the suspect knows the Gardai have been informed.


----------



## peteb (8 Oct 2013)

No one is going to provide you with records of who they purchased a ring off.  They should have satisfied themselves that it was owned by the person and are unlikely to admit otherwise.  Despite the fact there is data protection with that as well. 

how have you identified the person responible without having any proof?


----------



## stayathome (8 Oct 2013)

Without getting into detail on a public forum, I can firmly say it could be no-one else. If I had any doubt at all I would not be posting for advice. 

Can we inform the Gardaí while omitting the suspect for now? What action can the Gardaí take?

If we were to check all pawn shops and happened to locate the ring, do we then contact the Gardaí to get the ring back? We've never had any dealings with the Gardaí before.


----------



## Sandals (8 Oct 2013)

stayathome said:


> If we were to check all pawn shops and happened to locate the ring, do we then contact the Gardaí to get the ring back?



Would you not just purchase the ring quietly. 

Id report it to the Gardai. A ring is missing and you want it back. I know of house where a chap walked in the front unlocked door, said hello to the parents eating breakfast, stole a wallet/jacket and left thro the back door, they had assumed he was a friend of their teenage/adult children. 

At least let the person you think took the ring know that youv found the ring missing and you reported it to the Gardai immediately who are now carrying out definite lines of inquiry and are dusting for fingerprints, CCTV etc....fear may spur the person to leave the ring back somewhere as another poster said.


----------



## SparkRite (8 Oct 2013)

Sandals said:


> .............
> At least let the person you think took the ring know that youv found the ring missing and you reported it to the Gardai immediately who are now carrying out definite lines of inquiry and are dusting for fingerprints, CCTV etc....fear may spur the person to *leave the ring back somewhere *as another poster said.



Or throw it in the nearest river, to be lost forever.
Its risky.


----------



## Sandals (9 Oct 2013)

SparkRite said:


> Or throw it in the nearest river, to be lost forever.
> Its risky.



I felt the mention of Gardai/CCTV would put the fear into him/her to sneak it back, they'd be a worse position if they destroyed/threw it away.


----------



## stayathome (9 Oct 2013)

Sandals said:


> I felt the mention of Gardai/CCTV would put the fear into him/her to sneak it back, they'd be a worse position if they destroyed/threw it away.


 
Not possible. The suspect is rarely in the family members home. I believe this may have been the 2nd time only. Also, this family member is of course aware of who has taken it so will be cautious if they are ever present again.

I would love to think that would be all it would take, the mention of the Gardaí, but I don't believe so. I think this person would panic and if the ring is still in their possession, they will dispose of it immediately but not in a way to be caught - throwing it in the river would be a quick way to do that.

Looks like we'll have to search all pawn shops in the city. I just hope it has reached a place like this instead of a cash for gold location. As one previous poster mentioned, yes, we would be happy to purchase the ring there on the spot. We just want it back.


----------



## RainyDay (10 Oct 2013)

Please go to the Gardai. With no disrespect, you're a well meaning amateur. Please go to the professionals.


----------



## huskerdu (10 Oct 2013)

RainyDay said:


> Please go to the Gardai. With no disrespect, you're a well meaning amateur. Please go to the professionals.




I agree. 
Also, if the ring ever shows up in a pawn shop, or elsewhere, I don't think you'll be able to do much, unless you have already reported it stolen.


----------



## rustbucket (10 Oct 2013)

huskerdu said:


> I agree.
> Also, if the ring ever shows up in a pawn shop, or elsewhere, I don't think you'll be able to do much, unless you have already reported it stolen.



+1

I imagine the Pawn shop owner wont entertain anything unless it is reported stolen


----------



## helllohello (10 Oct 2013)

Do you have a photo of the ring that you could leave in Pawn shops and cash for gold shops?


----------



## emeralds (11 Oct 2013)

I think unless you report it to the Gardai you will get nowhere. It's only your word really that it has been stolen.


----------

